# Shark shocker: 20-foot great white 'Deep Blue' caught on camera



## shockedcanadian (Jul 24, 2018)

A majestic creature.

Shark shocker: 20-foot great white 'Deep Blue' caught on camera


You'll definitely need a bigger boat.

The great white shark known as "Deep Blue" is nearly 20 feet long and is thought to be the largest great white ever caught on film.

Shark conservationist Mauricio Hoyos Padilla captured footage of the massive beast nearly three years ago, while doing work for Discovery Channel's "Shark Week" programming. At the time, "Deep Blue" was pregnant.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2018)

Majestic doesn't do her justice. Magnificent!!!


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2018)

Shark envy.


----------

